# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  Origjina pagane e Islamit

## Matrix

*Emri i Zotit ne Bibel*


Ky emer eshte  Yahweh. Kjo perkthehet: ”UNE JAM”. Dmth Ai qe ekziston nga vetvetja.  
Allah eshte emri i Zotit ne Kuran dhe Yahweh emri i Zotit ne Bibel. Ajo eshte interesante te theksohet eshte se emri Yahweh nuk i aplikohet asnje “zoti” tjeter. Nuk ka asnje rekord qe nje popull tjeter adhuronte Yahweh. Ky Zot ishte unik dhe nuk adhurohej nga askush tjeter pervecse nga populli i Tij i zgjedhur.  Pra, nga kjo ne kuptojme se ky emer (Yahweh) nuk u mor nga asnje kulture tjeter apo ndonje Fe. Ky emer erdhi nga zbulesa e pershkruar vetem ne Bibel. 
Muslimanet pretendojne se Allahu eshte Zoti i Bibles dhe ai permendet ne Shkrimet e Shenjta. Kjo eshte totalisht e genjeshtert. Emri “Allah” nuk gjendet as ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, dhe as ne Dhjaten e Re. Te vetmet raste kur Zoti thirret me emer ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, perdoret emri Yahweh, ose shkurtim i tij Yah.  [Ketu duam te sqarojme se emri Jehovah nuk eshte emer biblik, por u krijua nga judenjte si bashkim i zanoreve YHWH me zanoret e emrit Adonai]. 
Shkollaret muslimane jane perpjekur shume qe te provojne se fjala arabike “Allah” eshte e njejte me fjalen hebraike "Eloah", e cila ne fakt nuk eshte emer i pervecem por eshte perkthimi i fjales “Zot”. Ky emer mund te perdoret si per Zotin e vertete, ashtu dhe per “zotat” pagane, idhujt, madje dhe per gjykates njerezore. Shkollaret muslimane besojne se Allah eshte emri i pervecem i Zotit. Keshtu ata preferojne ta perdorin kete emer per ta dalluar zotin e tyre nga ai i hebrenjve, i te krishtereve apo dhe besimeve te tjera. 
Nqs fjala “Allah” eshte version arabik i fjales hebraike “Eloah”, atehere Zoti do kishte dy emra te pervecem, Yahweh dhe Eloah(Allah). 
Kjo bie poshte nga urdheresa e trete: 
“Ti nuk do ta perdoresh me kot emrin (njejes) e Zotit tend, Yahweh” (Eksodi 20:7)
Ajo qe muslimanet nuk dine, eshte se emri Yahweh perfshihet brenda emrit te Jezusit. Emri hebraik i Jezusit eshte Yah'shua .
Pra “Yah Shpeton” ose “Yahweh shpeton” 

*Origjina e emrit Allah*

Fjala “Allah” vjen nga fjala arabike al-ilah. 
AL eshte nje nyje shquese dhe ILAH do te thote Zot. Pra AL-ILAH ose AL-LAH perkthehet “Zoti” . Pra e shohim se fjala “Allah nuk eshte nje emer i pervecem i Zotit, por nje emer i pergjithshem. Po keshtu, shohim se kjo fjale eshte ekskluzivisht arabike dhe nuk perdoret per zotat jo-arabe.  Nuk mund te themi psh Allahu i te krishtereve, apo Allahu i Hinduve. Ky eshte nje dallim me fjalen hebraike EL apo ELOAH ose ELOHIM, te cilat perdoren per cdo lloj zoti.
Poshte po sjell disa referenca nga Enciklopedi te ndryshme ne lidhje me kete emer: 
Enciklopedia e Feve thote: "Allahu eshte nje emer pre-islamik, i cili i korrespondon Baalit Babilonian” (ed. James Hastings, Edinburgh, T. & T. Clark, 1908, I:326).
"Allahu gjendet ne pershkrimet arabike qe perpara Islamit" (Encyclopedia Britannica, I:643)  
"Arabet, para kohes se Muhamedit adhuronin nje zot suprem qe e quanin Allah " (Encyclopedia of Islam, eds. Houtsma, Arnold, Basset, Hartman; Leiden: E.J.Brill, 1913, I:302) 
"Allahu njihej nga arabet pre-islamike. Ai ishte njeri nga hyjnite e Mekes” (Encyclopedia of Islam, ed. Gibb, I:406) 
"Fjala “ilah” perdorej ne poezine paraislamike. Fjala “Al-ilah”, nga frekuenca e shpeshte e perdorimit u shkurtua ne “Allah” " (Encyclopedia of Islam, eds. Lewis, Menage, Pellat, Schacht; Leiden: E.J.Brill, 1971, III:1093) 
"Emri Allah gjendet para Muhamedit" (Encyclopedia of World Mythology and Legend, "The Facts on File", ed. Anthony Mercatante, New York, 1983, I:41) 
“Fjala Allah daton para Muhamedit. Muslimani duhet te perdore nje fjale tjeter nqs i referohet nje zoti tjeter " (Encyclopedia of Religion and Ethics, ed. James Hastings, Edinburgh: T & T Clark, 1908, I:326) 
"Ne kohen e Muhamedit…Allahu ishte i njohur midis arabeve" (The Bible and Islam: or, the Influence of the Old and New Testament on the Religion of Mohammed, New York: Charles Scribner's Sons, 1897, p.102) 
“Emri Allah  gjendet ne zbulimet e koheve paraislamike ne Arabi. " (The Call of the Minaret, New York: OUP, 1956, p.31) 
 "Vitet e fundit, eshte bere gjithmone e me bindese se per te kuptuar karrieren e Muhemedit, duhet te kuptohet besimi i mekasve ne Allahun. Ky ishte nje zot i larte. Pra, ishte nje forme paganizmi, pak e ndryshme nga ajo qe kuptohet pergjithesisht" (Mohammad's Mecca, p.vii. See also his article, "Belief in a High God in pre-Islamic Mecca", Journal of Scientific Semitic Studies, vol.16, 1971, pp.35-40) 
"Nuk ka asnje arsye per te pranuar idene se Allahu u mor nga te krishteret apo judenjte " (Islam: Beliefs and Observations, New York: Barrons, 1987, p.28) 
"Ne Arabine e lashte, perendia e diellit shihej si femer dhe perendia i henes si mashkull. Ashtu sic eshte permendur nga shume shkollare, duke perfshire dhe Alfred Guilluame, perendia i henes njihej me emra te ndryshem, nje nga te cilet ishte dhe Allah. “ (op.cit., Islam, p.7) 
"Emri Allah  njihej si emri personal i perendise se henes, se bashku me tituj te tjere qe i atribuhoeshin ketij perendie. …Allah, perendia i henes, u martua me perendeshen e diellit. Se bashku ata linden tre perendesha qe njiheshin si “bijat e Allahut”. Emrat e tyre ishin Al-Lat, Al-Uzza, dhe Manat…Bijat e Allahut, se bashku me Allahun dhe perendeshen e diellit njihehsin si “zotat e larte” . Ata ishin ne krye te panteonit te perendive arabe. (Robert Morey, The Islamic Invasion, Eugene, Oregon, Harvest House Publishers, 1977, pp.50-51). 

Tek Enciklopedia boterore Miteve dhe Legjendave thuhet:
"Se bashku me Allahun, arabet adhuronin dhe nje ushtri me zota me te vegjel dhe “bijat e Allahut” (op.cit., I:61). 

Sot dihet nga zbulimet arkeologjike se hena ne rritje ishte simbol adhurimi si ne Arabi, ashtu dhe ne gjithe Lindjen e Mesme ne koherat pre-islamike.  Arkeologet kane zbuluar statuja te shumta me pershkrime hieroglifesh, ku Hena ne rritje ndodhej ne krye te nje perendie. Kjo simbolizonte adhurimin qe i behej perendise se henes. Ne te njejten kohe, perendia i henes  konsiderohej si nje perendi femer ne lindjen e afert, ndersa tek arabet si perendi mashkull.
Ne Mesopotami, zoti sumer Nanna, i quajtur ndryshe Sîn nga Akkadianet, adhurohej ne Ur. Aty ai nderohej si zoti kryesor i qytetit. Po keshtu dhe ne Haran te Sirise. Tekstet Ugarike flasin se perendia i henes adhurohej nen emrin Yrh. Neper monumente, ai perfaqesohej gjithmone me simbolin e henes ne rritje. Po keshtu ne Hazor te Palestines, nje tempull kaananit i periudhes se Bronzit  permban nje pllake guri ku tregohen dy duar te ngritura ne lutje drejt henes ne rritje, qe tregon se ky tempull i ishte perkushtuar kesaj perendie.
Adhurimi i fuqive qiellore ne vend te Yahweh, ishte nje nga tundimet e zakonshme te Izraelit. (Dt.4:19; Jer.7:18; Am.5:26; Ac.7:43). 
"Fisi i Kurejshiteve, prej nga lindi Muhamedi, ishte shume i perkushtuar ndaj Allahut dhe tre vajzave te tij, te cilat shiheshin si ndermjetesuese mes tij dhe njerezve…Adhurimi i tre perendeshave Al-Lat, Al-Uzza, dhe Manat, zinte nje vend te rendesishem ne adhurimet qe beheshin ne Meke. Dy te parat kane emra qe jane trajta femerore e emrit Allah…Emri i babait te Muhamedit ishte Abd-Allah. Xhaxhai i i tij quhej Obied-Allah. Keto emra tregonin devocionin qe familja pagane e Muhamedit kishte ndaj Allahut, perendise se Henes. “ (op.cit., Morey, p.51). 

Historia na deshmon se Sabeanet ne Arabi adhuronin po ashtu perendine e Henes, Allahun, i cili u martua me perendeshen e diellit. Po keshtu pame se perdorimi i emrit te Allahut ishte i zakonshem ne emrat personale te fisit te Muhamedit. Fakti qe Allahu ishte njeri nga zotat pagane eshte i pakontestueshem. Tani le te shtrojme pyetjen: Perse zoti i Muhamedit ishte emeruar sipas nje perendie pagane te fisit te tij? 
Idhulli i Allahut ishte ne Meke se bashku me ato te zotave te tjere. Paganet luteshin drejt vendit ku ishin vendosur zotat e tyre. Pra, kjo tregon se cila ishte arsyeja se perse arabet  drejtoheshin drejt Mekes dhe Qabes. Aty ishin vendosur zotat e atyre, se bashku me perndine e henes Allah.
Ne kemi pare se adhurimi i Henes ishte ne te gjithe Lindjen e Mesme. Kjo shpjegon dhe faktin se perse Islami pati me shume sukses tek fiset qe me pare adhuronin perendine e henes. Po keshtu, kjo shpjegon dhe perdorimin e simbolit te gjysme-henes neper minaret islamike dhe flamujt e shteteve islamike. Po keshtu, muaji i Ramazanit lidhet me Henen.
Yahweh, Allah, Vishnu apo Buddha nuk jane te njejtet. Pra, fakti qe dikush thirret Zot nuk e ben te ngjashem me dike tjeter qe po ashtu thirret Zot. Perdorimi i emrave personale ka te beje shume, sepse tregon cilesite personale te tyre, percakton teologjine e besimit ne ta, etiken, soteriologjine, eskatologjine apo teokracine. Ne nuk mund te injorojme keto gjera ne emer te nje “tolerance” nder-fetare. Yahweh, Zoti i Bibles nuk eshte Allahu – zoti i Kuranit dhe as Vishnu – zoti i Veddas apo zoti i budisteve. Dhe per me teper kur shohim zbulesen e Yahweh permes  Yahshua-s (Jezusit), kjo diference behet akoma me e madhe. 
Keto fakte i pergjigjen qarte pyetjes: “Perse Allahu nuk percaktohet asnjehere ne Kuran?” dhe “Perse Muhamedi e nenkupton se arabet e njihnin se kush ishte Allahu?”  
Muhamedi ishte rritur ne nje shoqeri qe praktikonte fene e perendise se henes Allah. Ai shkoi nje hap me tej se bashkekombasit e tij arabe. Nderkohe qe ata besonin se Allahu ishte zoti me i madh, Muhamedi vendosi qe Allahu te ishte zoti i vetem. 
Kjo duket dhe ne deshmine islamike. Ata nuk thone: “Allahu eshte i madh”, por “Allahu eshte me i madhi” .
Arabet asnjehere nuk e akuzuan Muhamedin se ai po predikonte nje Allah tjeter nga ia qe ata adhuronin. AI adhuronte te njejtin zot me ta, me dallimin e vetem se mohonte adhurimin e zotave te tjere me te vegjel. Pra, te mos i behej shok Allahut.
Me ane te kesaj ai, donte te arrinte ne nje kompromis. Me arabet, ai perputhej ne faktin se adhuronte Allahun, ndersa me te krishteret dhe judenjte, se adhuronte nje zot. Ai u thoshte se Allahu ishte dhe Zoti i tyre. Por te dy keta e hodhen poshte pretendimin e tij, sepse ata besonin tek Yahweh, jo tek Allah.
Al-Kindi, njeri nga apologjetet e pare te krishtere kunder islamit, tregon se Islami dhe zoti i tij Allahu, erdhen prej Sabeaneve dhe paganizmit. Keta adhuronin Allaun dhe tre bijat e tij al-Uzza, al-Lat, and Manat (Three Early Christian-Muslim Debates, ed. by N.A.Newman, Hatfield, PA, IBRI, 1994, pp.357, 413, 426). 
Dr. Newman po keshtu shprehet se "Islami provoi te ishte nje besim i cili mbiu nga idhujtaria" (Ibid., p.719). 
Fakti qe sot arabet jane monoteiste, nuk mundet t’i mohoje origjinat pagane te monoteizmit te tyre. 

*Rast tjeter i nje reforme te ngjashme*

Paganet Arabe adhuronin perenedine e Henes, Allah, duke u lutur drejt Mekes disa here ne dite, duke bere pelegrinzah ne Meke ku perfshihej rrotullimi rrotull Qabes, puthja e gurit te zi, therja e nje kafshe si sakrifice, gjuajtja e djallit me gure, agjerimi pergjate nje muaji qe fillon dhe mbaron me Henen ne rritje, etj… 
Fakti qe sot  Muslimanet adhurojne nje zot te vetem, pra jane monoteiste, nuk i ben ata adhurues te Zotit te vertete. Nje reformim i till i ngjashem ka ndodhur ne Egjipt, nen faraonin Akhenaton, i cili vendosi te behej monoteist duke adhuruar Zotin - Diell Aton dhe duke nxjerre jashte ligjit adhurimin e cdo zoti tjeter.
Ketu mund te bejme keto paralelizma: 
(a) Te dy keta, Akhenatoni dhe Muhamedi bene zotin me te madh te politeizmit ku ishin rritur, zot te vetem . Asnje nga keta zota nuk ishte Yahweh, Zoti i Bibles.
(b) Te dy keta perdoren simbole te ketij zoti (disku i diellit apo gjysme-hena) 
(c) Te dy keta i atribuan vetes elemente hyjnore.  Akhenatoni si perfaqesuesi i ketij Zoti, dhe Muhamedi si profet i tij.

----------


## mesia4ever

Edhepse Islami eshte fe monoteiste, perseri koncepti Islam per Zotin eshte pagan.

----------


## mesia4ever

10 aresye qe Islami nuk vjen nga Zoti.

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-10-r...t-from-god.htm

----------


## mesia4ever

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-phot...rchealolgy.htm

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-alla...ols-modern.htm


Pastaj besimi ne Xhin, i bere copy-paste nga paganizmi arab.

http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myth...gan-origin.htm

----------


## valiii

o i mjeri ti , e mjer per komunitetin krishter se kush ju ka dal ne mbrojtje.
a e din ti djali mire se sa e sa organizata jane te formuara enkas per te luftuar islamin.
a e din ti se sa krishter konvertohen qdo dite e me shume ne islam vetem ne UK??

a e din ti se nuk mbrohet nje fe duke e sulmuar tjetren.

----------


## Ermal 22

Jane te shumte myslimanet e forumit dhe te botes qe mundohen te ngrejne vlerat e Islamit duke analizuar e ulur poshte krishterimin e Biblen. Pse po habiteni qe tani po ndodh e kunderta?

Ne Angli policja myslimane nuk i jep dot as doren shefit te saj se ia ndalon feja, kurse ti valiii na flet per perhapje te fese qe te pengon edhe nje shtrengim profesional dore

http://www.app.com.pk/en/index.php?o...=2452&Itemid=2

paqe dhe mos u tremb nga historia

----------


## mesia4ever

> o i mjeri ti , e mjer per komunitetin krishter se kush ju ka dal ne mbrojtje.
> a e din ti djali mire se sa e sa organizata jane te formuara enkas per te luftuar islamin.
> a e din ti se sa krishter konvertohen qdo dite e me shume ne islam vetem ne UK??
> 
> a e din ti se nuk mbrohet nje fe duke e sulmuar tjetren.


Sa, me thuaj ti mua, por edhe ashtu nuk me intereson shume.

Te krishtere asnje, angleze ndoshta shume (sipas teje), por ne jemi duke folur per tjetercka e jo per numrin e te konvertuarve ne Islam dhe ne Krishterim. (shiko titullin e temes).

Kete te fundit tregoja hoxhallareve neper xhami.

----------


## valiii

paj... çka me t`thon për temën ,tema është shumë qesharake , origjina pagane e islamit hajde deeeeeee , çka je ka thu bre :pa dhembe:  .
origjina e islamit daton edhe para paganizmit shoku
origjina e islamit ka filluar qysh nga krijimi i njëriut të parë Ademit a.s e vazhdon edhe sot me pasimin e të dërguarit final ,Resulit njëriut më të ndershem mësuesit tonë të dashur Muhammed Mustafas s.a.v.s .
kur them kështu e kam qëllimin me të tregu se të gjithë pejgamberët nga Ademi a.s e deri te Muhamedi a.s kan thirr në besimin në një Zot.
pra të gjithë kanë qenë musliman.
unë nuk mund të them se krishterizmi e ka origjinen nga paganizmi , por mund të tregoj qa kan të përbashkët .
kanë të përbashkë gjynahun *mëkatin më të madhin shirkun* (politeizëm), e që  këtë mëkat Allahu nuk e fal edhe të jen të mirat sa krejt bota .

Allahu na rruajt nga shirku dhe nga e keqja e pabesimtarëve

----------


## i fundit

> *Emri i Zotit ne Bibel*
> 
> 
> Ky emer eshte  Yahweh. Kjo perkthehet: ”UNE JAM”. Dmth Ai qe ekziston nga vetvetja.  
> Allah eshte emri i Zotit ne Kuran dhe Yahweh emri i Zotit ne Bibel. Ajo eshte interesante te theksohet eshte se emri Yahweh nuk i aplikohet asnje “zoti” tjeter. Nuk ka asnje rekord qe nje popull tjeter adhuronte Yahweh. Ky Zot ishte unik dhe nuk adhurohej nga askush tjeter pervecse nga populli i Tij i zgjedhur.  Pra, nga kjo ne kuptojme se ky emer (Yahweh) nuk u mor nga asnje kulture tjeter apo ndonje Fe. Ky emer erdhi nga zbulesa e pershkruar vetem ne Bibel. 
> Muslimanet pretendojne se Allahu eshte Zoti i Bibles dhe ai permendet ne Shkrimet e Shenjta. Kjo eshte totalisht e genjeshtert. Emri “Allah” nuk gjendet as ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, dhe as ne Dhjaten e Re. Te vetmet raste kur Zoti thirret me emer ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, perdoret emri Yahweh, ose shkurtim i tij Yah.  [Ketu duam te sqarojme se emri Jehovah nuk eshte emer biblik, por u krijua nga judenjte si bashkim i zanoreve YHWH me zanoret e emrit Adonai]. 
> Shkollaret muslimane jane perpjekur shume qe te provojne se fjala arabike “Allah” eshte e njejte me fjalen hebraike "Eloah", e cila ne fakt nuk eshte emer i pervecem por eshte perkthimi i fjales “Zot”. Ky emer mund te perdoret si per Zotin e vertete, ashtu dhe per “zotat” pagane, idhujt, madje dhe per gjykates njerezore. Shkollaret muslimane besojne se Allah eshte emri i pervecem i Zotit. Keshtu ata preferojne ta perdorin kete emer per ta dalluar zotin e tyre nga ai i hebrenjve, i te krishtereve apo dhe besimeve te tjera. 
> Nqs fjala “Allah” eshte version arabik i fjales hebraike “Eloah”, atehere Zoti do kishte dy emra te pervecem, Yahweh dhe Eloah(Allah). 
> Kjo bie poshte nga urdheresa e trete: 
> ...



Po perseri ke fytyre te shkruash per islamin (dmth kundra) ,nuk e  di si mendon sikur te dukeshe njer nga doktori se mos  ke ndonje skleroze te theksuar.....

Po ta them  perseri qe islami i ka rrenjet qe nga  njeriu i pare ne toke, dhe si  i tille Zoti ka qene i njejti si  per Ademin (alejhi selam) e deri tek i fundit profet Muhammedi (alejhi selam), Ai eshte po  Zoti i Isait (alejhi selam) dhe Musait tek Jehudet, dhe nuk eshte kopjim i jehudeve porse origjina hyjnore eshte e njejte,jane njerzit ata qe e kane ndryshuar ne mendjet e tyre......

----------


## Matrix

Faleminderit, do ta ndjek keshillen tende  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Emri i Zotit ne Bibel*
> 
> 
> Ky emer eshte  Yahweh. Kjo perkthehet: UNE JAM. Dmth Ai qe ekziston nga vetvetja.  
> Allah eshte emri i Zotit ne Kuran dhe Yahweh emri i Zotit ne Bibel. Ajo eshte interesante te theksohet eshte se emri Yahweh nuk i aplikohet asnje zoti tjeter. Nuk ka asnje rekord qe nje popull tjeter adhuronte Yahweh. Ky Zot ishte unik dhe nuk adhurohej nga askush tjeter pervecse nga populli i Tij i zgjedhur.  Pra, nga kjo ne kuptojme se ky emer (Yahweh) nuk u mor nga asnje kulture tjeter apo ndonje Fe. Ky emer erdhi nga zbulesa e pershkruar vetem ne Bibel. 
> Muslimanet pretendojne se Allahu eshte Zoti i Bibles dhe ai permendet ne Shkrimet e Shenjta. Kjo eshte totalisht e genjeshtert. Emri Allah nuk gjendet as ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, dhe as ne Dhjaten e Re. Te vetmet raste kur Zoti thirret me emer ne Dhjaten e Vjeter, perdoret emri Yahweh, ose shkurtim i tij Yah.  [Ketu duam te sqarojme se emri Jehovah nuk eshte emer biblik, por u krijua nga judenjte si bashkim i zanoreve YHWH me zanoret e emrit Adonai]. 
> Shkollaret muslimane jane perpjekur shume qe te provojne se fjala arabike Allah eshte e njejte me fjalen hebraike "Eloah", e cila ne fakt nuk eshte emer i pervecem por eshte perkthimi i fjales Zot. Ky emer mund te perdoret si per Zotin e vertete, ashtu dhe per zotat pagane, idhujt, madje dhe per gjykates njerezore. Shkollaret muslimane besojne se Allah eshte emri i pervecem i Zotit. Keshtu ata preferojne ta perdorin kete emer per ta dalluar zotin e tyre nga ai i hebrenjve, i te krishtereve apo dhe besimeve te tjera. 
> Nqs fjala Allah eshte version arabik i fjales hebraike Eloah, atehere Zoti do kishte dy emra te pervecem, Yahweh dhe Eloah(Allah). 
> Kjo bie poshte nga urdheresa e trete: 
> ...


shiko i nderuar ;me gjithe keto justifikime te lodhta per ta paraqitur islamin pagan ,keto bien ne uje nga nje mendje e shendoshe.islami ben luft kunder paganizmit ,apo ndaj shirkut(besimi per veq Allahut)shirku eshte baza e besimit islam ,qe me te cilen del prej fes dhe nuk pranohet pendimi per kete mekat,sa i perket termit 'ALlah 'kyr emer eshet pa gjini d.m.th eshet ne gjinin asnjenese qe deshmon se kete term nuk eperben asnje gjini perkundrazi termi ZOT ne gramatik ka gjinin  mashkullore si term dhe ZONJE eshet ne gjinin femrore keto terme nuk perdoren ne islam.

termi Allah eshte ide hyjnore dhe ka ardhe me zbritjen e kuranit si liber i njemendet dhe i padyshueshem qe eshte vertetues per librat tjere dhe deshmues per devijimet e librave tjere.

megjithate per temen te ...kjo eshte thjeshte nje lufte dinake qe i behet islamit ne ngritje drsatikeqe po evuluon me permasa te papara .eshte e quditshme nje hulumtim qe eshet bere ne gjermani se mbrenda vitit 12 .000 gjerman te races se bardh pranojne islamin arsyet sipas nje sociologu jan se po kerkojne populli te nderrojne kete ideologji te lodhet besimi qe po i mbush vetem barkun e jo zemren dhe mendjen ,arsyen me genjeshtra dinake  qe mundohen ta viktimizojne popullin .

----------


## Matrix

Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e Al-Lah, ndaj mos na genje tani.

----------


## i fundit

> Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e Al-Lah, ndaj mos na genje tani.


Ore po ik e vizitou njer ik.... :pa dhembe:  
Al-lat ca do me thene ?

----------


## Matrix

Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e emrit Al-Lah

Dmth perkthehet "E adhuruara".
Ndersa Al-Lah perkthehet "I adhuruari"

Kuptohet, ishte dhe emri i njeres prej vajzave te Allahut, qe Muhamedi e shpalli si ndermjetesuese e njerezve para Allahut bashke me Al-Uzane dhe Manatin (2 gocat e tjera te Allahut)

Me pas u pendua dhe dha: "Eu bre, c'me genjeu Satani!"

Keto njihen ndryshe si vargjet satanike!

----------


## i fundit

> Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e emrit Al-Lah
> 
> Dmth perkthehet "E adhuruara".
> Ndersa Al-Lah perkthehet "I adhuruari"
> 
> Kuptohet, ishte dhe emri i njeres prej vajzave te Allahut, qe Muhamedi e shpalli si ndermjetesuese e njerezve para Allahut bashke me Al-Uzane dhe Manatin (2 gocat e tjera te Allahut)
> 
> Me pas u pendua dhe dha: "Eu bre, c'me genjeu Satani!"
> 
> Keto njihen ndryshe si vargjet satanike!



Aman ik shpejt tek  psikologu "se le nam...."

Al-lat ka qene emri inje idhulli ne kohen e injorances ne meke,dhe perkthehet i adhuruari,si dhe ato idhujt e tjere qe i permende ti... porse nuk do i bejme bij e bija te zotit te gjithe tani ... E keni si ves ju kete ... edi ...porse inshallah mo beheni per se mbari....
porse kjo nuk do te thote qe politeistet nuke kane kopjuar nga arabet kristiane te paster qe ishin me pare,qe e adhuronin Allahun tamam,e jo si ju te sotmit.....

----------


## mesia4ever

> Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e emrit Al-Lah
> 
> Dmth perkthehet "E adhuruara".
> Ndersa Al-Lah perkthehet "I adhuruari"
> 
> Kuptohet, ishte dhe emri i njeres prej vajzave te Allahut, qe Muhamedi e shpalli si ndermjetesuese e njerezve para Allahut bashke me Al-Uzane dhe Manatin (2 gocat e tjera te Allahut)
> 
> Me pas u pendua dhe dha: "Eu bre, c'me genjeu Satani!"
> 
> Keto njihen ndryshe si vargjet satanike!


Po eshte normale per nje njeri qe pretendon se eshte i derguar i Perendise te thote keso gjera dhe te bjere kaq poshte ne theniet e tij. Nese profeti Muhamed e ka thene kete atehere perse nuk e mbyti veten qe ka bere 'shirk mekatin' por te tjeret (paganet arabe). Por ka veb faqe islamike qe e pranojne se "Muhamedi ka qene i provokuar nga Satani kur tha keto gjera" dhe ka te tjera qe nuk e pranojne kurrsesi dhe "thone se kjo eshte vetem nje genjeshter e qafirave".

Po kam ndegjuar per kete blaf te Muhamedit dhe madje ai ishte kritikuar rrepte nga shoket e tij te cilet ishin monoteiste strikt. Paganet e Mekes ishin shume te gezuar ato dite. Me te vertete ata kane pasur aresye te jene te lumtur.
http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-allahs-daughters.htm

Tri vajzat e Allahut, *super hyjnesha te mrekullueshme* per ndihmen e se cilave medoemos duhet te shpresohet ne diten e Gjyqit.

Mos te flasim pastaj per ngjashmerite ndermjet Islamit dhe Mormonizmit.
http://www.bible.ca/islam/islamic-mo...milarities.htm


E si mund te kete Zoti Bir, *kur nuk pati grua*? E une kam nje pyetje per Kuranin dhe myslimanet pra: *E si mund te kete Zoti tri vajza kur nuk pati grua?*

Perse na akuzojne myslimanet per shirk kur vete profeti i tyre ka thene keso gjera.

http://jesus-messiah.com/apologetics...-daughters.jpg

Per Biresine e Jezusit ndonje here tjeter, sepse kjo marredhenie nuk eshte ashtu siq e thone myslimanet dhe Kurani.

----------


## Akili-A

Mos u merrni kot me lojra fjalesh si adoleshent qe jeni.....

shikoni moralin islam dhe krahasoheni me moralin e fiseve te lashta cifute...
eshte *copy-paste*...

qe ta beni kete krahasim ju duhet pa tjeter te lexoni per fiset e lashta cifute...vetem atehere do ta kuptoni se nga e keni origjinen e moralit tuaj....

----------


## forum126

Me gjithese kjo teme eshte trajtuar shume here lind nevoja dhe per nje shpjegim tjeter.
Kristianet nga smira e monoteizmit Islam kunder paganizmit kristian ngrejne here pas here teori te pabaza per islamin .

Argumentet per ta hudhur poshte kete qe thote Matrix jane te shumta.
Argumentet historike se Allah quhej Zoti i vertete per Arabet.

Shiko se dhe fjalori biblik te njejten gje thote.

*Elâhh-Alah - Perendia, Zoti.* 



http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...1&postcount=63

Po keshtu argument se Allah eshte Zoti i tokes dhe i qiejve eshte dhe argumenti tjeter Kuranor.

*5:18. 
Jehuditë dhe të krishterët thanë: "Ne jemi bijtë e All-llahut dhe të dashurit e Tij". Thuaju: "E pse pra, Ai ju dënon me mëkatet tuaja?" Jo, ju jeni njerëz që Ai ju krijoi. Ai i falë atij që do dhe dënon atë që do. Sundimi i qiejive, i tokës dhe i githë ç'ka ka në mes tyre është vetëm i All-llahut dhe vetëm te Ai është e ardhmja.* 



A nuk eshte e vertete se krishteret thojne ne jemi bijte te Zotit?Atehere pse Kurani e pergenjeshtroka kete gje duke thene se *Thuaju: "E pse pra, Ai ju dënon me mëkatet tuaja?"* 

Kete gje Allahu i madheruar e ben si pyetje per ti treguar atyre kristianeve se ato bejne mekate dhe gabime dhe per kete gje Zoti i denon dhe aspak nuk eshte e vertete falja e mekateve me ane e Jezusit.Sepse nese sdo kishin mekate dhe do i ishin falur me ane te Jezusit atehere pse Zoti i denon keto kristiane.

Pervec Kesaj Zoti tregon per kristianet se ato thojne ne jemi bijte e Allahut.Pra ne kuran fjala Allah eshte emertimi i fjales Zot sikurse ne Shqip ose God ne Anglisht.

Per te mohuar ate qe thote Matrixi se Allah eshte Al-Lat kemi argument se Kristianet nuk thojne ne jemi bijte te Latit por thojne ne jemi bijte e Zotit.


1. ALL-LLAH- I ADHURUARI. Është emri më i madh i Krijuesit që dëfton për Qenien Absolute, emër me të cilin përfshihen të gjitha cilësitë dhe atributet e tjera hyjnore. Është emër i përveçëm dhe nuk është i prejardhur, do të thotë nuk rrjedh prej ndonjë fjale tjetër. Si term i tillë përdoret vetëm për të dëshmuar Ekzistencën e Domosdoshme dhe Absolute. Çdo emër tjetër i bukur i Allahut vjen si shtesë me të, kur janë së bashku. p.sh. “Huvallahu ledhi la ilahe il-la huve”- “Ai është Allahu që nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Tij…” (El-Hashr,23) ose “Allahu la ilahe il-la huve rabbul Arshil adhim”-“Allahu është një, nuk ka Zot tjetër përveç Tij, Zot i Arshit të madh”, (En-Neml, 26)etj.


Kush është Allahu? 

Prej keqkuptimeve më të mëdha, që jomuslimanët kanë rreth Islamit, ka të bëj me fjalën “Allah”. Për arsye të ndryshme, shumë njerëz kanë arritur të besojnë se muslimanët adhurojnë një Zot që është i ndryshëm nga ai i të krishterëve dhe hebrejve. Kjo është krejtësisht e pavërtetë, pasi “Allah” është thjesht fjala arabe për fjalën “Zot”- dhe se ekziston vetëm një Zot. Nuk duhet të ekzitojë asnjë dyshim–muslimanët adhurojnë Zotin e Nuhut (Noeut), Ibrahimit (Abrahamit), Musës (Moisiut), Daudit (Davidit) dhe Isës (Jezusit)-paqja e qoftë mbi ata të gjithë. Megjithatë, është thuajse e vërtetë se konceptet e hebrejve, të krishterëve dhe të muslimanëve, nuk janë koncepte të njëjta për Zotin e Plotfuqishëm. Për shembull, muslimanët –si edhe hebrejtë e kundërshtojnë besimin e krishterë në Trinitet dhe nw Mishwrimin Hyjnorw. Megjithatë, kjo nuk do të thotë kurrsesi, që secila prej këtyre tre feve adhuron një Zot të ndryshëm - sepse siç e thamë edhe më lart, ekziston vetëm një Zot. Judaizmi, Krishtërimi dhe Islami të gjitha deklarojnë se besojnë në “fenë e Ibrahimit (Abrahamit)”, ku secila prej tyre është klasifikuar si “fe monoteiste”. Megjithatë, Islami mëson se religjionet e tjera në një mënyrë apo në një tjetër kanë shtrembëruar dhe shfuqizuar, besim e pastër dhe të saktë, në Zotin e Plotfuqishëm, duke mohuar mësimet e tij të vërteta dhe duke i përzier ato me idetë krijuese të njeriut. 
Pikë së pari, është e rëndësishme të përmendet, se fjala “Allah” është e njëjta fjalë që përdoret edhe prej arabisht folësëve të krishterë dhe hebrejë, për fjalën Zot. Nëse hapim një Bibël arabe, do të shohim fjalën “Allah” të përdorur në vend të fjalës “Zot” apo “God” në anglisht. Kjo është arsyeja pse fjala “Allah” është e vetmja fjalë në arabisht ekuivalente me fjalën angleze “God” me “G” të madhe apo me fjalën shqipe “Zot” me “Z” të madhe. Për më tepër fjala “Allah” nuk ka shumës apo gjini (d.m.th mashkullore apo femërore), e cila është në përputhshmëri me konceptin Islam për Zotin. Për shkak të kësaj, por gjithashtu edhe të Kur’anit, i cili është libri i shenjtë i muslimanëve, i shpallur në gjuhën arabe, ku disa muslimanë përdorin fjalën Allah për fjalën Zot edhe pse flasin gjuhë të tjera. Kjo nuk është unike vetëm për fjalën Allah, pasi shumë muslimanë priren të përdorin fjalë arabe kur diskutojnë çështje Islame, pavarsisht gjuhës që ata flasin. Kjo ndodh prej karakterit universal të mësimeve Islame - megjithëse janë përkthyer në çdo gjuhë kryesore - kanë qenë të ruajtura edhe në gjuhën arabe. ثshtë me interes të përmendim se fjala armenishte “Alaha”, është fjala për Zotin, në gjuhën që Jezusi fliste, është sigurisht më e afërt në tingull me fjalën “Allah” sesa fjala angleze “God” apo fjala shqipe “Zot”. Kjo qëndron si e vërtetë edhe për gjuhën hebraishte, për fjalën Zot, të cilat janë “El” dhe “Elah”, ku forma e shumësit është “Elohim”. Arsyeja e këtyre ngjashmërive është se Armenishtja, Hebraishtja dhe Arabishtja janë të trija gjuhë Semite, që rrjedhin prej të njëjtës origjinë. Po ashtu duhet të përmendim se në përkthimin e Biblës në anglisht, fjala hebraishte “El” është përkthyer si “Zot”, “zot” dhe “ëngjëll”! Kjo gjuhë jo e saktë, u lejon përkthyesëve të ndryshëm, të bazuar në nocionet e paraformuara, për ta përkthyer fjalën sipas këndvështrimit që u përshtatet atyre. Fjala arabe “Allah” nuk paraqet vështirësi apo dykuptimësi të tilla, pasi përdoret vetëm për fjalën Zoti i Plotfuqishëm. Po ashtu i vetmi ndryshim midis “zot”, që do të thotë zota të pavërtetë, dhe “Zot”, që do të thotë Një Zot i Vërtetë, është “Z”-ja e madhe. Në alfabetin arab, meqë nuk ka shkonja të mëdha, fjala për Zotin (d.m.th Allahun) formohet nga shtimi i e trajtës shquese, që në anglisht është “the” (AL-) fjalës arabe për “god/God”(zot/Zot) (ilah). Kështu fjala arabe Allah fjalë për fjalë do të thotë “The God” (Zoti) – “Al” në arabisht kryesisht shërben për të njëjtin funksion si edhe shkronja e madhe “G” në anglisht dhe “Z” në shqip. Në sajë të fakteve të përmendura, një përkthim më i saktë për fjalën “Allah” në anglisht do të ishte “The One –and- Only God” apo “ The One Tue God”, në shqip do të ishte “Një dhe Zot i Vetëm” apo “ Një Zot i Vërtetë”. 

Më e rëndësishmja që duhet përmendur është se fjala arabe “Allah” mbart një mesazh të thellë fetar, në sajë të kuptimit të rrënjës dhe origjinës. Kjo është sepse e ka prejardhjen prej foljes arabe ta’allaha (apo alaha), e cila do të thotë “për tu adhuruar”.Kështu në arabisht, fjala “Allah” do të thotë “Ai që meriton gjithë adhurimet”. 

(Cens.prop.)

Përpara se të përfundojmë, duhet të saktësojmë praktikën e atyre muslimanëve, të cilët insistojnë në përdorimin e fjalës arabe “Allah” edhe kur flasin anglisht apo ndonjë gjuhë tjetër. Pavarësisht kësaj praktike sigurisht nuk duhet kundërshtuar, kur thuhet në ambiente që e kuptojnë kuptimin e fjalës arabe “Allah”, flas nga eksperieca ime –gjatë viteve të mija jomuslimane dhe viteve muslimane- se një praktikë e tillë zakonisht mund të ngjalli keqkuptime. Duket se shpesh herë, shumica muslimanët që përdorin fjalën “Allah” në vend të fjalës “Zot”, edhe kur përpiqen të ftojnë njerëzit në Islam, janë të pavetëdijshëm për keqkuptimet e ashpra që shumë jomuslimanë kanë rreth Islamit (mënyrën e shtëmbëruar të Islamit, që ka qenë potretizuar në Perëndim). Duke insistuar në përdorimin fjalën “Allah” vetëm sa ndez flakët e keqinterpretimit – kështu nuk ka asnjë arsye për ta bërë atë. Shpesh kam pyetur veten se çfarë vlerësojnë disa muslimanë kur mendojnë përdorin fjalën “Allah” të shtuar për mesazhin e Pastër që ata janë duke përpjekur të përçojnë. (.. dhe unë jam akoma duke pritur për një përgjigje). Fatkeqësisht, ata muslimanë të cilët insistojnë në përdorimin e fjalës “Allah” edhe kur u drejtohen jomuslimanëve, të cilët nuk janë të familjarizuar me Isalmin dhe gjuhën arabe, po kryejnë një jo shërbim për vetet dhe për besimin e tyre. Fatkeqësisht, kjo praktikë është zakonisht e bazuar në supozime të rreme – nga një folës joamtarë i anglishtes- ku fjala “God” në anglisht është e paaftë për të shprehur një besim të pastër dhe të saktë në Zotin e Plotfuqishëm. Kjo është tërësishte pavërtetë. Nëse dikush thotë se fjala angleze “God” nuk mund të përdoret për të shprehur besimin e pastër të Islamit në Teuhid, ata janë gabim, jo sepse ata nuk e kuptojnë Teuhidin, por thjesht sepse ata nuk e kuptojnë gjuhën angleze. Shumë njerëz, të cilët insistojnë në përdorimin e fjalës arabe “Allah” zakonisht nuk e kuptojnë këtë, sepse në realitet ata nuk e konfirmojnë kaq shumë fjalën “Allah” pasi e kundërshtojnë fjalën “Zot” si të papranueshme - e bazuar në supozime të pavërteta. Për dikë që pranon si të vërtetë, supozon se fjala “Zot” presupozon një lloj pikëpamje teologjike (e tillë si Triniteti) është thjesht e gabuar- dhe kjo është e Gabuar me “G” të madhe. Të thuash se fjala “Zot” nuk duhet tw pranohet, pasi mund të ndryshohet në “zot”, “zota” apo “perëndi” është e palogjikshme sepse secila prej këtyre fjalëve ka një kuptim dhe një gërmëzim të dallueshëm. Duke përdorur të njëjtën linjë llogjikë, ku mund t’ju tregoj se rrënjët e shkronjave “ktb” mund të përdoren për të formuar fjalët arabe si “kitab” (libër), “mektebeh” (biblotekë), “mekteb” (zyrë) dhe “kaatib”(shkrimtar), por a do të thotë kjo se këto fjalë kanë të njëjtin kuptim? A i ngatërrojnë arabishtfolësit biblotekën me shkrimtarin dhe zyrën me libra (që të dyja në biseda apo edhe në realitet)? Nuk besoj! Pa përmendur edhe faktin se nëse “Al-“ në arabisht do të vendosej përballë këtyre fjalëve me qëllim për të bërë ato të përcaktuara, konfuzioni do të jetë më pak i mundshëm. Kështu e logjikshmja në dy rastet është njëjtë dhe kjo është, sepse pavarësisht nga shkronjat që janë përdorur në “Zot” (God) dhe “zot” (god), këto dy fjalë kanë dy kuptime të ndryshme në gjuhën angleze (si edhe shqipe). Shkronja e madhe “Z” apo “G” në anglisht nënkupton diçka të ndryshme nga “z”apo”g” e vogël - dhe kushdo që e mohon këtë, thjesht nuk e di të flasi anglisht (shqip). 


http://www.erasmusi.org/

----------


## forum126

> Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e emrit Al-Lah


Lexo dhe mos ia fut kot


4. Ai (Kur'ani) nuk është tjetër pos shpalljes që i shpallet. 
5. Atë ia mësoi, Ai fuqiforti (Xhibrili) 
6. Që ka mendje precize dhe që u përqëndrua në formën e vet (reale). 
7. Dhe ai (Xhibrili) ishte në horizontin e lartë (nga lindja). 
8. Pastaj u lëshua dhe iu afrua. 
9. E ishte afër sa dy harqe (dy kutë) apo edhe më afër. 
10. Dhe i shpalli robit të Tij atë që ia shpalli. 
11. Zemra nuk mohoi atë që pa (me sy). 
12. A po i bëni polemikë atij për atë që ka parë? 
13. Atë (Xhibrilin) e ka parë edhe herën tjetër 
14. (E ka parë) tek Sidretul Munteha 
15. Që pranë saj është xhennetul Me'va (kopsht strehimi i...) 
16. Atëherë kur Sidrën e mbuloi çka e mbuloi 
17. Shikimi (i Muhamedit) as nuk lakoi e as nuk tejkaloi 
18. Ai (Muhamedi) vërtet, pa disa nga shenjat më të mëdha të Zotit të vet 

19. E ju, a e shihni Latin dhe Uzanë? 
20. Dhe atë të tretin e të fundin, Menatin (a kanë fuqi si Zoti i Muhamedit, e ju i konsideroni zota)! 
21. A mendoni se meshkujt janë tuajat, e të Atij femrat? 
22. Atëherë ajo është një ndarje e padrejtë! 
*23. Ata (që i adhuroni ju Idhujtare Latin-Uzane-Menatin) nuk janë tjetër, vetëm se emra që ju dhe prindërit tuaj i emërtuat; All-llahu nuk zbriti për ta ndonjë fakt. Po ata (idhujtarët), nuk ndjekin tjetër vetëm se paragjykime dhe çka duan vetë, megjithqë prej Zotit të tyre u pat ardhur udhëzimi.* 
24. A mos do t'i takojë njeriut ajo që ai dëshiron (Jo)? 
25. E dihet se vetëm All-llahut i takon (sundimi) bota tjetër dhe kjo botë. 






Ajetet qe vertetojne se Zoti per gjithe profetet ka qene Allahu jane ajetet kuranore qe deshmojne per kete


5:72. 
 Bënë kufr (mohuan të vërtetën) ata që thanë: "All-llah është ai, Mesihu, bir i Merjemes". E vetë Mesihu, (Isai) tha: "O beni israil, *adhuronie All-llahun*, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj, sepse ai që i përshkruan Zotit shok, All-llahu ia ka ndaluar (ia ka bërë haram) atij xhennetin dhe vendi i tij është zjarri. Për mizorët nuk ka ndihmës.  


3:45. 
 Përkujto kur engjujt i thanë: "*Oj Mejreme, All-llahu* të përgëzon me fjalën e vet (me lindjen e një fëmije si rezultat i fjalës së Zotit) emri i të cilit është Mesih, Isa, bir i Merjemes, i famshëm në dynja e ahiret dhe nga të afërmit (e Zotit).  

3:59. 
 Vërtet, çështja e Isait (të lindur pa baba) te *All-llahu* është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë.  

5:27. 
 Lexoju (Muhammed) atyre (jehudive e të tjerëve) ngjarjen e vërtetë të dy djemve të Ademit, kur të dy flijuan kurbanë, nga të cilët njërit iu pranua. Ai (që nuk iu pranua) tha: "Unë do të të mbys ty" (Kabili i tha Habilit). E ai (që iu pranua) tha: "*All-llahu* pranon vetëm prej të sinqertëve",  

19:58. 
 Këta (të përmendur) ishin që *All-llahu* i gradoi nga pejgamberët pasardhës të Ademit, prej pasardhësve të atyre që i patëm bartur (në anije) bashkë me Nuhun, prej pasardhësve të Ibrahimit dhe të Jakubit (Israilët), dhe prej atyre që i udhëzuam dhe i bëmë të zgjedhur; kur u lexoheshin atyre ajetet e Zotit, binin në sexhde dhe qanin.  






2:135. 
 Ata (ithtarët e librit) thanë: "Bëhuni jehudi ose të krishterë, e gjeni rrugën e drejtë"! Thuaj: "jo, (asnjërën) por fenë e drejtë të Ibrahimit që ai nuk ishte nga idhujtarët.  
2:138. 
 (kjo fe jona është) Ngjyrosje e *All-llahut*, e kush ngjyros (me fe) më mirë se All-llahu. Ne vetëm Atë e adhurojmë 

42:13. 
 Ai u përcaktoi juve fe atë që i pat përcaktuar Nuhut dhe atë që Ne ta shpallëm ty dhe atë me çka e patëm porositur Ibrahimin, Musain dhe Isain. (I porositëm) Ta praktikoni fenë e drejtë e mos u përçani në të. Për idhujtarët është rëndë kjo në çka ju i thirrni ata. *All-llahu* veçon për të (për besim të drejtë) atë që do dhe e udhëzon atë që i drejtohet Atij.

----------


## forum126

> Al-Lat eshte gjinia femerore e Al-Lah, ndaj mos na genje tani.



*Idhulli Lat ishte dordolec qe adhurohesh nga paganet*


Ndër idhujt më të vjetër në Ka'be është konsideruar edhe "Menati", të cilin e kishin sjellur nga bregu i Detit të Kuq, prej njëfarë vendi afër Kudejdit. Pastaj ishte i njohur *"Lati",* të cilin e kishin sjellur nga Taifi, dhe "Uzzaja", të cilin e kishin blerë në Vadi Nahël. Këta tre idhuj kanë qenë më të mëdhenjtë.
Shirku - politeizmi nga dita në ditë merrte hov më të madh, ndërsa numri i idhujve rritej gjithnjë e më tepër. Të tillë ka pasur në çdo vend të Hixhazit. Përmendet se Amër b. Lihjai ka pasur lidhje me xhinnët, e njëri prej tyre e kishte lajmëruar se idhujt nga periudha e popullit të Nuhit a.s., që quheshin Vedd, Suvaa, Jeguth, Jeuk dhe Nasëra, janë të fshehur (të gropuar) në Xhidde, andaj duhet të gjenden dhe të sjellen në Ka'be. Ai i gjeti këto idhuj në vendin e quajtur Tiham në bregun e Detit të Kuq, në veri të Hixhazit, dhe i solli në Ka'be. Kur erdhi koha e haxhxhit, ai ua tregojë haxhilerëve dhe përsëri i vendosi në Ka'be.
Nga kjo kohë çdo fis e kishte zotin e vet idhull, bile edhe çdo shtëpi veç e veç. Haremi i Ka'bes mbushet me idhuj. Është evidente se në kohën e çlirimit të Mekës, Resulull-llahu a.s. ka hasur në 360. idhuj në Ka'be, të cilët i ka rrëzuar dhe i ka thyer, e pastaj ka urdhëruar që të gjitha mbeturinat të nxjerren nga Haremi dhe të digjen.




*Profeti Muhamed a.s urdheron shkatarrimin e idhujve*




Resulull-llahu a.s. i dërgoi njerëzit për ta rrënuar idhullin *Lat*. Halid b. El-Velidi ishte udhëheqës i grupit. Me ta ishte edhe El-Mugire b. Shu'be, i cili dëshironte që të tallej pak me fisin Thekaf. E mori strajcën e barinjve me dy qese e u tha shokëve: "Pasha All-llahun, do t'ju bëj të qesheni pak para Thekafëve." Hipi mbi idhullin, vringëlloi me strajcë sikurse me flatra dhe kërceu në tokë ku mbeti i shtrirë. Banorët u tmerruan. Të gjithë filluan të dridheshin nga frika, e thanë: "Mugiren, e mbyti idhulli ynë." Kur e dëgjoi këtë, Mugire brofi në këmbë e tha: "All-llahu ju shëmtoftë. Po ky idhull është vetëm dordalec për zogj i ndërtuar prej gurëve dhe baltës." Pastaj i ra dyerve të tempullit dhe i thei ato. Pastaj hipi mbi mure, e hipën edhe shokët e tij dhe filluan t'i rrënojnë ato gjersa i rrafshuan me tokë. Kështu i mbuluan themelet e idhullit *Lat*. Nga tempulli i nxorën stolitë dhe mallrat. Pjesëtarët e fisit Thekaf mbetën të shastisur se si nuk u ndodhi asgjë.

----------

